# Will too much light burn Java Ferns?



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Miami Fire said:


> I have a 55g w/ 78w of vho light, c02 and no aerators. Is this too much light for the JF? The leaves have brown tips, edges and small dots.


No

Although JF is a lowlight plant that simply means it will grow in lowlight, but it's no different than most plants in that if you provide highlight, co2 and nutrients they will grow faster. I have JF directly under 4wpg CF and its grows great. Is the plant new? Original leaves will many times not survive transition to a new setup.


----------



## Miami Fire (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes I have a new setup, 2 months old. Do you have pictures of your JF? 

I am getting new growth on the leaf tips and at the root level. How long before JF to settle in and show a lush green? What is your feeding schedule and what products?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

This was taking during a water change, directly under my 4wpg lighting system. You could see no burns, just healthy JF. If you have leaves that are damaged and or brown you should cut them off at the rhizome and let new leaves come out.










I dose EI (NPK), and Flourish (too lazy to switch to dry).


----------



## Miami Fire (Sep 22, 2010)

houseofcards said:


> This was taking during a water change, directly under my 4wpg lighting system. You could see no burns, just healthy JF. If you have leaves that are damaged and or brown you should cut them off at the rhizome and let new leaves come out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I wish my JF looked that lush! Good job! Hope to get the hang of it soon.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Very nice looking JF. Do you keep the plantlets manicured from the main plant?


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

It is possible to burn plants by increasing lighting dramaticly, but i do not think this is the cause in this instance. most likley its the transition.


----------



## Miami Fire (Sep 22, 2010)

My Java Ferns are looking a bit better after the intro of a Red Sea C02 generator and a more disciplined fertilizing regiment. Lots of new growth on leaf tips and at the rhizome level.

Still not as lush as the one pictured above.


----------



## stewardwildcat (Feb 24, 2010)

JF can bleach out some if they are under extreme light. They will just be a lighter green rather than the dark green many of us are used to.


----------



## Miami Fire (Sep 22, 2010)

stewardwildcat said:


> JF can bleach out some if they are under extreme light. They will just be a lighter green rather than the dark green many of us are used to.



Do you consider 78w for a 55g tank "extreme"?


----------



## stewardwildcat (Feb 24, 2010)

I wouldn't think so.


----------

